# Why does everything take so long?



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm not sure if I'm being impatient as had such an ordeal waiting for our, ultimately unsuccessful, NHS treatment. We are now having to pay private. CRGW said I need an op to remove a mass and possibly my ovary. NHS said at least five months even if they treat me urgently, which they won't. So have accepted that we have to pay. Was hoping to have had the op two weeks ago but list already full. 25th October was suggested as next date for me. I am now 40 and off work with stress so need it done asap so I can get back to work and some sense of normality (employer's policy means will be in more trouble if go back and then am off again for op) so the 25th seemed a lonnng way off for me. Today I find though that the referral letter hasn't even been received so I may not even make it to that list! Thought that the fact that you are paying a lot of money for a service would mean you get treated a bit better than on the NHS but, two private clinics in, am beginning to wonder! In tears again today and had two full months of stress with this specific part so feel like giving up already, but without the hope of one day being a mother my life would feel pointless. Any words of wisdom to help make people see how important the small things are....and to stop yourself going totally insane in the process?  xx


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

Miss mayhem! How awful you've got to go through this and wait so long too! 

I can only suggest that you keep on to the surgeons secretary and get them on your side and make sure your name is on the list. 

I hope you get some progress soon xx


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

When I was waiting for my HSG I made a nuisance of myself with the secretary. By the end she seemed to know my number when I rang... If you keep on hopefully they will get a shift on!


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Miss Mayhem - sorry to hear what has happened.  I agree with the suggestion made by the others to keep on to them.  I have done the same in the past for a small op for DD - were told 2 months - ended up being about 6, but had chased them multiple times by then and I think it would have been longer if I hadn't.


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

Glad you've got things sorted xx


----------

